# Installing Subs and Amp with Stock Bose



## A_linton8 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi

I have a 2003 Nissan Altima stocked with a Bose Sound System. I have two 15" Subs and no amp. Before i spend the money for an Amp i was wondering if anyone could give me, in-detail, idiot proof steps to installing an amp and subs into my Bose Deck. 

If its not possible or you dont know a way at all could someone suggest a different deck
that has a remote and does not give the center console radio area a weird look.

(hint- im new to the whole car electronics thing)

Oh and also if any one knows a way to install a remote for the system it would be apprciated.

(*ANY PICTURES ARE WELCOME!*)

Thanks


----------



## 200hpAltima (Dec 5, 2007)

ok well i have an 03 with BOSE and im sittin on 2 12's in the trunk. ummm i took mine to bestbuyy and tapped into the 6x9 wires for bass to the amp with line converters. if you dont have traction control, you can mount a switch there for the remote and then pull power from the fuse box under there. other than that ik they can run a remote wire to our headunit. thats just my two cents.


----------

